# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Not sure what went wrong with SMP, need an opinion.

## Itsonsight

So i recently got an SMP (approx. 10 days ago) and i really loved it at first, it looked really nice and well done and the hairline just how i wanted it, not straight but little norwood 1.5-2 going on to make it even more natural, but everyday it feels like my SMP gets worse, the color matches less, dots get bigger, SMP dots randomly connecting with eachother etc, i have alot of places where my SMP dots randomly started connecting and they didnt a few days after the treatment, could it be scabs still? and im not sure why but dots keep getting bigger and darker it feels like, at this point my front hairline is way different color than rest of the head, looking at my hairline in a bathroom lightning ( lightning from the front and artificial lightning) it looks horrible, you can clearly see how fake it is, the color seems to be way off and way too dark for me, it almost feels like pure black when as my hair is dark blonde/light brown, i guess i could let some sun on my head for some time to fix it but the dots connecting seems to be the worst issue, i could add some pictures if needed but pictures dont look the way it looks in real life, picture really doesnt catch the off colors on my head, i still havent shampood my hair and maybe scabs havent come off thats why the dots feel connected and too dark? maybe?


are the dots connecting from "tattoo blow-out" that might happen when artist messes up and goes too deep or are those scabs that make it look like it? My SMP looks pretty good in sunlight and in places with low lightning but when its frontal lightning like in bathrooms it just looks horrible, it looks so dark and some dots are 3x their normal size.


What my SMP artist told me is that he added a little big of real tattoo black ink mixed with brown SMP ink, i didnt think of that being bad at first but now thinking about it it makes it way harder to laser it off aswell right? and ive heard tattoo inks can turn blue/greenish.

At this point im really devastated, ive spent so much money from drugs to hair systems to now SMP and if this doesn't work out its really sad. What if the dots stay connected and dark like that making it look extremely fake i would have to laser it off and it would cost again shitload of money and it might not even come off after first laser session.

----------


## Diffuse33

Hello, really sorry to hear you're not happy with your results and are feeling pretty low at the moment. Unfortunately, I don't know much about SMP, however maybe you could post some photos so we could see? Sometimes when we look at something over and over again our eyes can play tricks on us. That's not to belittle your concerns, but maybe some opinions through fresh eyes may be helpful?

----------


## Itsonsight

> Hello, really sorry to hear you're not happy with your results and are feeling pretty low at the moment. Unfortunately, I don't know much about SMP, however maybe you could post some photos so we could see? Sometimes when we look at something over and over again our eyes can play tricks on us. That's not to belittle your concerns, but maybe some opinions through fresh eyes may be helpful?


 
I will add a picture, even if you dont know about SMP im sure you can notice something wrong with my SMP.

For some reason the picture doesnt show up, hmm weird.

----------


## Diffuse33

It's okay I followed the link and saw the picture, thanks for uploading. From a colour perspective I wouldn't say it looks 'odd' or too dark, albeit I can't see the shaved sides of your head to make a proper comparison.

I can see what you mean about the blotches and larger and joined up dots. All I can say is wait until you're completely healed before you panic. I've had many tattoos done, and before they heal, they do tend to look blotchy and lose detail. However, once healed that detail has returned. Have you been back to your SMP artist for their opinion?

----------


## Itsonsight

> It's okay I followed the link and saw the picture, thanks for uploading. From a colour perspective I wouldn't say it looks 'odd' or too dark, albeit I can't see the shaved sides of your head to make a proper comparison.
> 
> I can see what you mean about the blotches and larger and joined up dots. All I can say is wait until you're completely healed before you panic. I've had many tattoos done, and before they heal, they do tend to look blotchy and lose detail. However, once healed that detail has returned. Have you been back to your SMP artist for their opinion?


 Thanks for your response, hopefully these dots get smaller and lighter, ill need to contact my SMP artist and see what i can do about that if it doesnt fix itself because if it stays like that nobody would believe that its real hair.

----------

